# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Инновации Lenovo на CES 2018: от ПК до домашнего ассистента

## Labs

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила свое видение актуальных технологий на CES 2018. Инновационные устройства из нового портфолио, от персональных компьютеров до решений для умного дома, позволят сделать жизнь пользователей комфортнее уже в этом году. 

Новые решения Lenovo в области VR делают виртуальную реальность ближе. Автономная гарнитура Lenovo Mirage Solo для платформы Google Daydream – один из самых простых способов погрузиться в мир VR. Устройство полностью самодостаточно, просто в использовании и доступно. Новая гарнитура позволяет просматривать материалы, отснятые на камеру Lenovo Mirage Camera, в 3D-формате. Профессионалы из различных отраслей тоже могут усовершенствовать процесс своей работы с помощью технологии дополненной реальности, используя умные очки Lenovo C220. Они обеспечивают все функции дополненной реальности, используя возможности смартфона. 

Lenovo Smart Display со встроенным персональным ассистентом Google Assistant повышает комфорт пользователя в быту с помощью удобных персонализированных сервисов с возможностью голосового управления. 

Ноутбуки Lenovo – лидера мирового ИТ-рынка – также получили целый ряд новых возможностей. Трансформер Miix 630 с отсоединяемой клавиатурой обладает мобильностью смартфона благодаря встроенному LTE1 модему и батарее, обеспечивающей до 20 часов воспроизведения локального видео2, и производительностью ПК на ОС Windows 10 S. Представлена новая серия бизнес-ноутбуков ThinkPad X1 и целый ряд инноваций в моделях серий X, T и L. Помимо этого, Lenovo представляет приложение Lenovo Vantage для ноутбуков с ОС Windows 10. С его помощью можно легко перенести файлы с одного ПК на другой, найти безопасную сеть Wi-Fi и провести диагностику своего компьютера.

*VR-гарнитура Lenovo Mirage Solo для Google Daydream и Lenovo Mirage Camera*

Автономная гарнитура Mirage Solo и камера Mirage VR180 открывают доступ к созданию и просмотру VR-контента самому широкому кругу пользователей.
Mirage Solo – первая в мире автономная VR-гарнитура, для ее работы не требуются провода, ПК или смартфон. Платформа виртуальной реальности Google Daydream, использующая технологию отслеживания движений WorldSense, обеспечивает по-настоящему захватывающие впечатления. WorldSense с точностью считывает наклоны и повороты, позволяя свободно перемещаться в виртуальном пространстве. Гарнитура Lenovo Mirage Solo, созданная на базе VR платформы Qualcomm Snapdragon 835, и беспроводной контроллер Daydream открывают пользователям доступ к еще более реалистичному игровому опыту.

Совместимая с платформой Daydream камера Lenovo Mirage позволяет запечатлеть памятные моменты и наслаждаться ими в формате VR. Устройство способно снимать 3D-фото и видео с помощью двойной 13-мегапиксельной камеры с углом обзора 180° по вертикали и горизонтали. Снимки и ролики, сделанные с помощью Lenovo Mirage Camera, можно сразу загрузить в Google Photos и YouTube. Просматривать отснятые материалы можно через стандартный браузер с помощью гарнитуры Mirage Solo и платформы Daydream или через другие VR-гарнитуры. Камера работает на платформе Qualcomm Connected Camera, которая поддерживает две камеры высокого разрешения, встроенный WiFi, а LTE версия – ещё и беспроводной модем X9 LTE.

*New Glass C220 – искусственный интеллект, обучение и дополненная реальность* 

Система Lenovo New Glass C220 состоит из очков Glass Unit и карманного модуля Pocket Unit и способна распознавать и идентифицировать объекты реального мира, используя технологии искусственного интеллекта. Легкие 60-граммовые очки работают под управлением OS Android. Дополненная реальность транслируется на один глаз, в то время как второй видит окружающее пространство без изменений. С помощью приложения LNV (AH Cloud) карманный модуль можно подключить к смартфону. 

Система New Glass C220 подходит для использования в самых различных сценариях для работы и обучения, от сбора информации об окружающих объектах до получения пошаговых инструкций для ремонта оборудования или дистанционной работы с коллегами.

Lenovo NBD AH Cloud 2.0 – корпоративная SaaS платформа, основанная на технологиях дополненной реальности, искусcтвенного интеллекта и больших данных. Она позволяет усовершенствовать работу персонала на местах. Платформа соответствует принципу «дополненного человека» (Augmented Human), благодаря чему она прекрасно подходит для процессов, связанных с удаленным техническим обслуживанием, интеллектуальным управлением, 3D-диагностикой и другими операциями. 

*Lenovo Smart Display*

Lenovo Smart Display со встроенным цифровым помощником Google Assistant – это удобный интуитивный ассистент для связи с электронными сервисами и умными устройствами. Он способен передавать голосовые или экранные команды системам умного дома, например, регулировать освещение и отопление. Кроме этого, Google Assistant может прокладывать маршруты по картам Google Maps, искать ролики на YouTube, осуществлять видеозвонки через Google Duo, проигрывать музыку и выполнять другие команды. Lenovo Smart Display может комплектоваться 8- или 10-дюймовым экраном и работает на базе платформы Qualcomm Home Hub Platform.

*Функциональный и удобный ПК*

Трансформер 2-в-1 с отсоединяемой клавиатурой Miix 630 – новая ступень эволюции мобильного ПК. Он предлагает пользователям гибкость и производительность операционной системы Windows 10S и мобильность современного смартфона1. Быстрый мобильный интернет 4G LTE1 и батарея, обеспечивающая до 20 часов автономной работы при просмотре локального видео2, делают новое устройство надежным помощником. Miix 630 построен на базе мобильной платформы для ПК Qualcomm Snapdragon 835. Операционная система Windows 10 S с голосовым помощником Cortana позволяет использовать устройство в качестве персонального ассистента, упрощающего доступ к информации и сервисам, а технология распознавания лиц Windows Hello повышает безопасность данных. Вес нового Miix 630 составляет 1,33 кг при толщине 15,6 мм.

*Умные и надежные ноутбуки ThinkPad*

Бренд ThinkPad продолжает задавать тон в сегменте корпоративных ноутбуков. Обновления в линейке X1, затронувшие дисплеи, защиту персональных данных и возможности подключения, стали ответом на изменения корпоративной рабочей среды. Планшет X1 Tablet в форм-факторе 13 дюймов с 3K дисплеем опционально оборудуется LTE-A модемом, позволяющим подключаться к мобильным сетям в любой точке мира. Модели X1 Carbon и X1 Yoga поддерживают встроенный голосовой интерфейс Amazon Alexa и имеют премиальный дисплей с поддержкой Dolby Vision HDR3 и крышку для веб-камеры ThinkShutter. Серию самых легких бизнес-ноутбуков X1 Carbon дополнили модели с сенсорным экраном и емкими батареями, обеспечивающими до 15 часов работы без подзарядки. 

Были обновлены модели X280, X380 Yoga, T480, T480s, T580, L380, L380 Yoga, L480 и L580. Популярное среди профессионалов устройство X280 стало еще легче, его вес составляет всего 1,16 кг. Модель T480 получила новую док-станцию, инфракрасную камеру для распознавания лиц, LTE-A модем и батарею, обеспечивающую до 274 часов работы без подзарядки. 

Чтобы сделать работу в офисе или дома еще удобнее, можно воспользоваться новой графической док-станцией Lenovo Thunderbolt 3 Graphics Dock. Она позволяет подключать до 3 дисплеев с разрешением 4K5, работать в панорамном режиме отображения и использовать преимущества дискретных графических карт, полностью отказавшись от стационарного ПК. Для погружения в мир виртуальной реальности док-станцию Lenovo Thunderbolt 3 Graphics Dock можно подключить к ноутбуку IdeaPad 720S с VR гарнитурой Lenovo Explorer для платформы Windows Mixed Reality6. Устройства позволяют играть в VR-игры, путешествовать и обучаться, не выходя из дома.

*Технические характеристики* 

_Lenovo Miix 630
Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 835 
Операционная система: Windows® 10S
Дисплеи: 12,3 дюйма с разрешением WUXGA+ (1920×1280) с защитным стеклом Corning® Glass
Графика: Integrated Adreno™ 540
Основная камера: 13 МП, автофокус с инфракрасным сенсором для Windows Hello
Фронтальная камера: 5 МП
Оперативная память: 4/8 Гбайт LPDDR4X 
Накопитель: 64/128/256 Гбайт UFS 2.1
Батарея: 48 Вт/ч, до 20 часов автономной работы
Сети: 2 x 2 WiFi 802.11 ac, Bluetooth®: Bluetooth® 4.1 + LE and Security. Встроенный LTE модем Cat-11, до 600 Мбит/с
Габариты: 210×293,5×7,3 мм 
Вес: 770 г
Особенности: стилус Lenovo Digital Pen в комплекте.

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Tablet (GEN3)
Процессор: до Intel® Quad Core™ i7 с vPro™ 8-го поколения
Операционная система: Windows® 10 Pro 64-bit
Дисплеи: 13 дюймов, 3K 3000×2000 с защитным стеклом Corning® Glass
Графика: Intel® HD 620
Основная камера: 8 МП
Фронтальная камера: 2 МП 
Оперативная память: до 16 Гбайт LPDDR3 2133 МГц
Накопитель: до 1Тбайта PCIe NVMe SSD
Батарея: 42 Вт/ч, до 9,5 часов автономной работы
Сети: Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC (2 x 2) 802.11, Bluetooth® 4.2, интегрированный LTE-A модем (CAT6) Sierra EM7455 или EM7430
Габариты: 304×226×8,9 мм (14,98 мм с клавиатурой) 
Вес: 890 г.
Особенности: стилус Lenovo Pen Pro в комплекте.

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon (GEN6)
Процессор: до Intel® Quad Core™ i7 с vPro™ 8-го поколения
Операционная система: Windows® 10 Pro 64-bit
Дисплеи: 14 дюймов, FHD IPS, сенсорный FHD IPS, WQHD IPS или HDR WQHD IPS с технологией Dolby Vision™
Графика: Intel® HD 620
Камера: 720p HD с крышкой ThinkShutter или инфракрасная камера 
Оперативная память: до 16 Гбайт LPDDR3 2133МГц
Накопитель: до 1Тбайта PCIe SSD
Батарея: 57 Вт/ч, до 15 часов автономной работы, технология быстрой зарядки RapidCharge
Сети: встроенный модем LTE-A Fibocom L850-GL, Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC (2×2), AC Bluetooth® 4.2
Габариты: 323,5×217,1×15,95 мм 
Вес: 1,13 кг.
Особенности: Dolby Premium Audio™

Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Yoga (GEN6)
Процессор: до Intel® Quad Core™ i7 с vPro™ 8-го поколения
Операционная система: Windows® 10 Pro 64-bit
Дисплеи: 14 дюймов, сенсорный FHD IPS/ WQHD IPS/ HDR WQHD IPS с технологией Dolby Vision™
Графика: Intel® HD 620
Камера: 720p HD с крышкой ThinkShutter или инфракрасная камера 
Оперативная память: до 16 Гбайт LPDDR3 2133 МГц
Накопитель: до 1Тбайта PCIe SSD
Батарея: 57 Вт/ч, до 15 часов автономной работы, технология быстрой зарядки RapidCharge
Сети: встроенный модем LTE-A Fibocom L850-GL, Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC (2×2), AC Bluetooth® 4.2
Габариты: 333×229×17,05 мм 
Вес: 1,14 кг.
Особенности: стилус Lenovo Pen Pro в комплекте

Lenovo ThinkPad X280
Процессор: до Intel® Quad Core™ i7 с vPro™ 8-го поколения
Операционная система: Windows® 10 Pro 64-bit
Дисплеи: 12,5 дюймов, HD TN, FHD IPS или сенсорный FHD IPS 
Графика: Intel® HD 620
Камера: 720p HD с крышкой ThinkShutter или инфракрасная камера 
Оперативная память: до 16 Гбайт DDR4 2400 МГц
Накопитель: до 1Тбайта PCIe SSD
Батарея: до 16 часов автономной работы
Сети: встроенный модем LTE-A Fibocom L850-EB, Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC (2×2), AC Bluetooth® 4.2
Габариты: 307,7×209,8×17,4-17,8 мм 
Вес: 1,16 кг.
Особенности: Dolby Premium Audio™

Lenovo Smart Display 
Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 624 (ARM A53, 14 nm, 8 ядер, 1,8 ГГц)
Дисплеи: 8” / 10,1”, IPS, HD/FHD 1280×800/1920×1200, Direct Bonding, угол обзора 86°
Фронтальная камера: широкоугольная 5 МП
Оперативная память: до 2 ГБ 
Накопитель: до 4 ГБ eMMC
Сети: 2×2 WiFi 802.11 ac, 2,4G/5G, MIMO, Bluetooth® BLE
Аудио: 2-дюймовый динамик мощностью 10 Вт с Dual Passive Radiator
Микрофон: 2 x 2 Dual Microphone Arrays
Габариты: 263,21×142,21×12,5-111,36 мм/311,37×173,87×12,5-136,02 мм 
Вес: 1кг/1,2 кг.
Особенности: голосовой помощник Google Assistant

Lenovo Mirage Solo
__Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 835
Операционная система: Daydream OS
Дисплеи: 5,5 дюймов, QHD 2560×1440, LCD, 75 Гц, 2 асферические линзы Френеля, угол обзора 110°, 16,7 миллиона цветов 
Оперативная память: 4 Гбайт 
Накопитель: 64 Гбайт UFS + слот для microSD до 256 Гбайт
Аудио: Android™ N Pro Audio, 3.5 мм Audio Jack со сдвоенным микрофоном
Габариты: 204,01×269,5×179,86 мм 
Вес: 645 г
Батарея: Li-ion Polymer 4000 мА∙ч__

Lenovo Mirage Camera
Процессор: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 626
Камера: двойная, 13 МП, F/2,1, углы зрения 180°×180°. 
Съемка видео: 4K/1440P/1080P, 30 FPS
Оперативная память: 2 Гбайт 
Накопитель: 16 Гбайт eMMC (9 Гбайт доступно пользователю)
Аудио: двойной микрофон, 1 динамик
Габариты: 55×105×22 мм 
Вес: 139 г. с WiFi, 145 г. с LTE_ _
Батарея: Li-ion Polymer 2200 мА∙ч, до 2 часов работы, зарядка USB Type-C, з/у 5В /1A

1 Требуется отдельно приобретенный тарифный план сотовой связи, стоимость которого зависит от региона. Скорость подключения зависит от местоположения, условий окружающей среды, сети и других факторов.
2 До 20 часов воспроизведения локального видео для устройства на базе процессора Qualcomm Snapdragon 835 с 4 ГБайтами оперативной памяти и накопителем UFS ёмкостью 128 ГБайт. Время автономной работы при непрерывном воспроизведении FHD видео с разрешением 1920×1080, яркости 150 нит, уровня звука 17%, громкости проигрывателя 100%, воспроизведении в полноэкранном режиме с локального хранилища, при подключении наушников, без использования беспроводной связи. Значения срока службы батареи являются приблизительными. Фактическая производительность батареи может изменяться и зависит от множества факторов, включая конфигурацию и сценарий использования устройства, установленное ПО, условия эксплуатации, активность беспроводной связи, настройки управления питанием, яркость экрана и другие факторы. Максимальная емкость батареи будет уменьшаться со временем и использованием.
3 Технология Dolby Vision будет активирована при обновлении программного обеспечения в будущем.
4 Измерения проводились с использованием BAPCo MobileMark 2014.
5 Lenovo Thunderbolt 3 Graphics Dock совместим с 13-дюймовым IdeaPad 720S с процессором Intel Core i 8-го поколения.
6 IdeaPad 720S и гарнитура Lenovo Explorer для Windows Mixed Reality продаются отдельно._

----------

